# SELLING 1500ish points of Space Marines!



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got 1500 points of Space Marines (supposed to be Salamanders)
Every model is primed. About 5 are fully painted. So you can paint them however you wish! 

I am also willing to paint the entire army if you like my style of painting. (That would of course cost more)

Comes with a space marine codex

MODELS:

Vulkan He'stan

25 Tactical Marines

10 Terminators

Ironclad Dreadnought

Rhino

Drop Pod

2 Speeders


I will also include ALL of the bits you can mix and match the exact weapons you want to outfit your army with!

Here is some pics of painted models I have:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k6/RomanKing18/


MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------

